# PLEASE HELP.. pigeon is ready to lay egg #2 and has diarrhea



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello,
I don't know if it's normal but my female pigeon delivered one egg on 02/03/15 so basically 2 days ago. Her poop has been a little more runny for about 5 or 6 days. I just thought it was because she was pregnant and was going to lay a egg soon. Today it's watery and she has been eating a ton of grit all day and drinking more water than normal. I know she is due to lay her second egg today or tonight possibly but I'm not sure because this is my first pair of pigeons to mate. I'm so excited but scared to death because I watched her poop when I let her out of the cage to exercise and it was water and some little green stuff in it. She is happy and flying normal seems fine but I know that it's bad for birds to have diarrhea so I need some help.

I don't know if any of you remember me but I posted on here a long time ago because I rescued my pigeon George and tried to find his owner well I ended up keeping George and was debating if I had a boy or girl. LOL It was a boy.
I paid a lot of attention to George but I knew he was still kinda lonely and felt bad for him. I gave him a cow bennie baby that he took naps with and humped.
My husband went and bought me a little girl on Christmas eve and handed me a shoe box and said Merry Christmas to you and George. So That's how Sweetie came into our lives and I love her because is so darn pretty and sweet.
But anyway I'm so scared that she is sick. I love her and George so much I can't even think of anything happening to her.
SO PLEASE HELP ME........Thank You, Chris


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If the bird has no other symptoms I wouldn't panic.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I have (had) similar problems with some pigeons in recent past and presently with another one. They finally died after crop complications and dehydration. The present one is in this condition for more than two months. I think is a bacterial disease. I didn't go the full lenght treatment for bacteria, I stopped after few days but I will go now. Treatment: (equivalent of) baytril, 0.5 mg enrofloxacine / day for a 300 gr pigeon. 

If is an enteritis, as it's at me, you shouldn't expect to see the wattery droppings stopping soon. The bowel was perforated by the pathogen and even if the pathogen will be eliminated, the reconstruction of the intestine will take more time (I'm not sure if there also isn't the possibility of irreversible intestine damage).

Other possible cause for enteritis than bacteria are canker or coccidiosis. I think wet canker doesn't manifest by clear, voluminous liquid droppings, but rather by chalky liquid of lively green & yellow color, based on the experience of a lab tested pigeon with advanced intestinal combination of canker & coccidiosis and on the fact that symptoms at present pigeon aggravated during treatment with canker medication. The possibility of coccidiosis or combination bacteria - coccidia may be considered. I don't know how coccidiosis enteritis manifests.

The fact that your pigeon has droppings with small solid parts is because she doesn't eat enough, because the organism can't assimilate solid food as result of intestine damage. The large amount of water she drinks wash away even more the little food in her digestive tract, thus leading to starvation. You should give lots of liquid food, taking care as the amount of solid part (kaytee) to be in large quantity. You should do this by feeding her several times a day, each time the crop has emptied or almost emptied. Much food is necessary for support body's resistance against the pathogen and also to support the the body against the toxicity of the medicine. 

Because the liquid food is pretty sweet (because of starch content from corn) is a considerable probability the bird to develop crop candida so you should provide her with acv in water. The amount of acv should be higher than usual (the amount given to healthy birds). I sometimes put as much acv as the water becomes a little sour when tasted (like a limonade) but don't do this in excess, as acv acidity is harmfull.

Almost as important as the food and medicine is to provide B vitamins, probiotics and spirulina. Also a hepatoprotective supplement to reduce the toxicity of the medicine on liver. 

Pigeons that are fed only grains lack important elements spirulina provides. Spirulina should be given to all pigeons, healthy or sick. I started recently giving daily (to sick ones) or every few days (to healthy ons) and they are like ressurecting. It's fortifying their immunity and overall welbeing and they like (to eat) it. Give them under the form of capsules (with powder inside), 1 capsule (500 mg) / pigeon / day. Lube the capsule with water before giving it, to make it go easier through throat, as the capsules are pretty voluminous. If given to the pigeon with enteritis, you can open the capsule and put the powder in food.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

"she has been eating a ton of grit all day and drinking more water than normal" Ok so you may have basically answered your own question. She drank a lot more water than normal and her poops are more runny. 

If all else is normal and she appears fine, flies well, is alert and you see white and stool matter in her poop then I would say all is fine. Do you have the means to take a poop sample to the vets or foys for testing.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Thank you So for the help..*


I just wanted to say thank you for everyone who answered my question's about my little girl pigeon having watery poop.
She is doing great now it was just because she was laying her egg's that her stool was so runny. I was scared to death for her because she is so sweet. 
Her and George are both sitting on the nest. They are taking turns and it's so awesome to watch.
I should have some babies soon. I'm going to try to put a picture of both of them on this page.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad things are okay now.


----------



## dablondechrisy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Jay3 I have a question for you......*

I have been giving my pigeon's a vitamin and mineral powder that goes on there food.
It's Avian plus made by zoomed I bought it for them because it said great for breeding programs.
After the pigeon's hatch what kind of vitamin supplements should I give them?
Should I continue giving this powder or give them something else?
Also I heard you can put vinegar in there water.
How much do I give them and what is it for?
Thank You, Chris


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know the vitamin powder you have mentioned, but would think it would be fine for them while raising their babies. Does it say how often to give it?
Apple cider vinegar, is usually added to the drinking water at 1 to 2 Tablespoons per gallon of water. I use 1 Tablespoon as they don't mind the flavor of that much. A couple of times a week. Mainly, it gives their gut an acid environment, which the bad bacterias don't like, but the good bacterias do. Many use the organic ACV like Braggs, as it has more benefit to it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looked up the vitamn you mentioned, and it seems fine to give. It also contains calcium and vitamin D3 which is important.


----------

